# serostim for sell



## nzm10808 (Nov 8, 2014)

Serious injuries only 
6mg  serostim  for sale 
legitimate and still in box with hologram sealed


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 8, 2014)

Serious injuries only?
What if I'm not injured, can it still place an order?


----------



## bugman (Nov 8, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Serious injuries only?
> What it I'm not injured, can it still place an order?



I'm really sore from my back workout yesterday. Does that count?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol I love this moron...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 8, 2014)

Weeeeeeell if its legit...ok!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 8, 2014)

im injured u fuk...now send me all you seros before I end up anally raping u


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 8, 2014)

And even leaves him gmail addy!? They better be cheap since you have to deal with a retard. Lmfao! Wow...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## bronco (Nov 8, 2014)

Send me seros. I send you money. Honest. :32 (17):


----------



## kakeness (Nov 24, 2014)

lmao haha how much for the seros i pay $610 for mine and there 126iu kits


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2014)

kakeness said:


> lmao haha how much for the seros i pay $610 for mine and there 126iu kits



hes a scammer..only thing he should be selling are bjs on the corner


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry, I'm only interested in legit kigs


----------



## kakeness (Nov 24, 2014)

i wouldnt buy i was just being sarcastic hahaha





Brother Bundy said:


> hes a scammer..only thing he should be selling are bjs on the corner


----------



## j2048b (Nov 24, 2014)

kakeness said:


> lmao haha how much for the seros i pay $610 for mine and there 126iu kits



Is saying u pay only $610 for urs sarcasm as well or are u that lucky???


----------



## kakeness (Nov 24, 2014)

$610 is on the high side, really these kits ideal cost should be $550 but with high demand people charge more i pay on average $600-620 a kits..




j2048b said:


> Is saying u pay only $610 for urs sarcasm as well or are u that lucky???


----------



## j2048b (Nov 24, 2014)

kakeness said:


> $610 is on the high side, really these kits ideal cost should be $550 but with high demand people charge more i pay on average $600-620 a kits..



Wow dude thats actually dirt cheap to be honest, i and most others cannot find kits for below 800 or higher


----------



## kakeness (Nov 24, 2014)

that probably cause the guys your buying it from are resellers lol, so they wanna make a profit thats what i sell them for to friends of friends type of thing, $100 for every 18iu's....  





j2048b said:


> Wow dude thats actually dirt cheap to be honest, i and most others cannot find kits for below 800 or higher


----------



## j2048b (Nov 24, 2014)

kakeness said:


> that probably cause the guys your buying it from are resellers lol, so they wanna make a profit thats what i sell them for to friends of friends type of thing, $100 for every 18iu's....



Not bad man! Not bad at all, i need to find a few hiv members and make friends w them


----------



## kakeness (Nov 24, 2014)

LOL i know what you mean, there some new HGH coming out. the owner of RIP's closed up and is doing something new that look very promising... Keep your eye out for those 





j2048b said:


> Not bad man! Not bad at all, i need to find a few hiv members and make friends w them


----------



## j2048b (Nov 25, 2014)

kakeness said:


> LOL i know what you mean, there some new HGH coming out. the owner of RIP's closed up and is doing something new that look very promising... Keep your eye out for those



Which ones would that be exactly? I know of the grey tops everyone is now selling if those r the ones ur referring to?


----------



## kakeness (Nov 25, 2014)

Riptropin brand is dead. If anyone tries to sell you one it's fake, make no mistake about it.

The factory that used to manufacture Riptropin has come up with brand new brand: HARATROPIN.

Anti-counterfeiting System: Scan two-dimension code





j2048b said:


> Which ones would that be exactly? I know of the grey tops everyone is now selling if those r the ones ur referring to?


----------



## kakeness (Nov 25, 2014)

who ever can edit my post thank you i didnt relized i posted the link tell after and its not giving me the option to edit it...


----------



## j2048b (Nov 25, 2014)

kakeness said:


> Riptropin brand is dead. If anyone tries to sell you one it's fake, make no mistake about it.
> 
> The factory that used to manufacture Riptropin has come up with brand new brand: HARATROPIN.
> 
> Anti-counterfeiting System: Scan two-dimension code



Hmmm looks promising, any news on when it will be out and is it made from ecoli? Ive heard they r now straining from ecoli in order to make hgh these days?   Wonder if the "main" gh guys will carry this soon?


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 25, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Wow dude thats actually dirt cheap to be honest, i and most others cannot find kits for below 800 or higher



That is ridiculously expensive. Way over priced


----------



## kakeness (Nov 25, 2014)

I agree with you there... i would never pay $800 lol 





inhuman88 said:


> That is ridiculously expensive. Way over priced


----------



## j2048b (Nov 25, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> That is ridiculously expensive. Way over priced



Which price the $800?? If so yeah, but most cant find it for that $300-600 range....


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 25, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Which price the $800?? If so yeah, but most cant find it for that $300-600 range....



Yeah $800 is crazy


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 11, 2015)

well then go to arf and see pp he sells them 





inhuman88 said:


> Sorry, I'm only interested in legit kigs


----------

